# Dead Man - Jim Jarmusch



## Captainnumber36

This is one of my favorite movies, and I adore Neil Young's score. I feel like the depth comes more in Depp's transformation throughout the movie than any of the dialogue. It's also beautifully shot. It was recently released on the Criterion Collection, with a bunch of great bonus features.

Anyone else seen this? Thoughts?


----------



## Joe B

I have not seen it, but I do like Jarmusch's work. Ever see "Ghost Dog"?


----------



## Captainnumber36

Joe B said:


> I have not seen it, but I do like Jarmusch's work. Ever see "Ghost Dog"?


I've heard good things, but have never seen it. I'll have to give it a go sometime.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Other movies I've enjoyed by Jim are Coffee and Cigarettes and Broken Flowers. I didn't care for Down by Law though.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I find this movie pretentious, like the line "Have you heard my poetry" as Depp/Blake shoots one guy.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I find this movie pretentious, like the line "Have you heard my poetry" as Depp/Blake shoots one guy.


I think it's one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. I also love that line, it's fantastic. There are a few things that really draw me into the film; Depp's evolution throughout is one. He starts off uptight and unsure of himself, and slowly morphs into a confident being with a sense of purpose, even if it's murder. (I'm not as interested in debating if his murders are justified or not)

I love how the movie is shot, it's gorgeous. Matched with Neil Young's stellar soundtrack, it's just brilliant.


----------



## MarcoLusius

I prefer Jarmusch's "Only Lovers Left Alive". Sounds fantastic! One of my favourite movie. Perhapse, "Dead man" left me completely indifferent.


----------



## Vronsky

I haven't seen the film _Dead Man_ by Jarmusch (I have only seen _Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai_ & _Coffee and Cigarettes_ by him, both very good movies, IMO), I know today it's considered a 'cult movie'. I think after this film (_Dead Man_), I've read somewhere that Johnny Depp said 'he would never perform in a big commercial movie hits'. After almost 24 years of _Dead Man_, Depp's viewpoint changed a lot...


----------



## Xaltotun

I think it is the best movie made after the 70's, maybe the 60's. Absolutely superlative on every account, although maybe not for everyone.


----------



## flamencosketches

Such a great movie! I love Jarmusch's work, everything but Broken Flowers. I HATE that movie.


----------



## Biwa

Dead Man is an excellent film. I haven't seen it in 20 years but I remembered that I enjoyed it and Neil Young's soundtrack immensely. Aaaaa... The good ole days when old Johnny boy made good films.  As for Jim Jarmusch's other works, I have seen Mystery Train, Broken Flowers and Only Lovers Left Alive. All were very good. Yes, I loved Broken Flowers!!  I haven't seen the new The Dead Don't Die, but I remember the 1975 film with the same title. LOL! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Never seen it, must watch it sometime.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Never seen it, must watch it sometime.


It's a Western and an eccentric one at that. It's slow and has sparse dialogue. It does have some quirky humor from its all star cast but it also has an otherworldly quality that I found appealing. IIRC, Neil Young doesn't sing. He simply plays acoustic & electric guitars.


----------



## Josquin13

I've not seen "Dead Man", but will try to. My favorite Jim Jarmusch film is "Stranger than Paradise" (his 1984 film that won a best 'debut' award at the Cannes film festival), which was likewise shot in B & W and has a fascinating soundtrack by jazz saxophonist John Lurie of The Lounge Lizards, who also acts in the film. I'd say this is American Indie film making at its early best, when a writer-director could actually make a feature length movie on a tiny shoestring budget (& visually, the film worked well on the big screen): https://www.amazon.com/Stranger-Par...r+than+paradise&qid=1563815870&s=music&sr=8-2

The whole film is on You Tube (with subtitles in French), if anyone's not seen it (although Google grossly interrupts with their pushy, relentless commercials...):


----------



## flamencosketches

^Stranger than Paradise is an awesome film too. Good call with that youtube link. I will have to watch it again.


----------

